# Want some speakers for a small room



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

So I'm at uni, my room is small and I want some speakers but have no idea what to get. 

I want something that will sound good and isn't too large. I don't want the plaster to be falling off the walls, I'd rather go for quality over volume in this case.

To give you an idea of what they will be used for... Well I have my desktop, tv and plenty of songs/movies.

Any suggestions at a reasonable price for a student?

Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Figure out your budget or at least a top range. Do you want a 2.0, 2.1 or 5.1 setup?


----------



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

I would say my budget is £200 tops.

As for the other question I have no idea what it means, sorry!


----------

